# Gigabyte P55-UD6 overclocking with Core i5 750



## sno.lcn (Sep 8, 2009)

I'd like to thank Gigabyte for sending me this board for testing.




*First, a few pics.* 
(click images for higher resolution)































































*Stay tuned...*


----------



## sno.lcn (Sep 8, 2009)

*Setup for the following screenshots:

Core i5 750
Gigabyte P55-UD6
2x1gb Corsair TR3XG1600C8D
HD 3450
Corsair HX620w
WD Raptor 36gb.
Ultra 120 original.*


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 8, 2009)

<anxiously awaiting results!


----------



## Asylum (Sep 8, 2009)

Yea im ready to see what this board will do also.


----------



## SK-1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Subscribed...


----------



## FlanK3r (Sep 8, 2009)

i like UD6 , nice board.


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 8, 2009)

I wondered who'd be the first.


----------



## sno.lcn (Sep 8, 2009)

Had this board and CPU since Friday iirc.  Just been waiting for nda to end, and some other parts to arrive


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 9, 2009)

Why does this board have 6 ddr3 slots? Iirc 1156 was only duel channel memory.


----------



## sno.lcn (Sep 9, 2009)

Good question.

It is only dual channel, but if you have 6 sticks, apparently you can run all 6 in dual channel mode.  That way you can still use a bunch of ram, just like an x58 system


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 9, 2009)

Yep, it lets you run 12 GB with 2 GB sticks (much cheaper than 3 GB or larger sticks).


----------



## goldfries (Sep 9, 2009)

nice. I'll be getting my i5 tonight! 

now i just need a board. I'm just busy today or else I would be collecting the board today. 



DarkEgo said:


> Why does this board have 6 ddr3 slots? Iirc 1156 was only duel channel memory.



it's still dual channel.

unlike the UD3 / UD4 where you have 2 DIMM per channel, the UD6 has 3 DIMM per channel.


----------



## King Wookie (Sep 9, 2009)

I wait to see what she can do.


----------



## sno.lcn (Sep 11, 2009)

I did some air testing and updated the second post.  Overclocking on this board is effortless, though I am limited by my RAM.  I'm ordering some new sticks tonight


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 11, 2009)

What ram are you looking at? still 4.3ghz on it isn't bad at the volts.. 

Looking good.



Glad that your here showing it off.


----------



## sno.lcn (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm thinking of grabbing some 2000mhz G.Skill ripjaws, but I kinda want the black 2000mhz Mushkins.


I should be able to go a tad lower on the vcore I think


----------



## erocker (Sep 11, 2009)

Excellent Everest Memory bench! Very nice.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 11, 2009)

sno.lcn said:


> I'm thinking of grabbing some 2000mhz G.Skill ripjaws, but I kinda want the black 2000mhz Mushkins.
> 
> 
> I should be able to go a tad lower on the vcore I think



Both are really good sets... Me, i'm a G.skill lover.. But the Mushkins are, from word of mouth, a great set to come out.. Even their 1600mhz set up


----------



## FlanK3r (Sep 12, 2009)

nice OC !


----------



## sno.lcn (Sep 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Both are really good sets... Me, i'm a G.skill lover.. But the Mushkins are, from word of mouth, a great set to come out.. Even their 1600mhz set up



I ordered the PC16000 Ripjaws last night, they'll be here Tuesday since Newegg doesn't ship on Saturdays 








Starting on some 3d air testing in a few minutes, here's a couple pics of my setup.


----------



## sno.lcn (Sep 13, 2009)

*System configuration for the following tests:

Core i5 750 @ 3200mhz
Gigabyte P55-UD6
2x1gb Corsair Dominator PC12800 @ 1600mhz, 7-7-7-18
EVGA GTX 260 216sp @ 700/1506/1120
Corsair HD620w
Ultra 120 Original.
WD Raptor 36gb*


























































*System configuration for the following tests:

Core i5 750 @ 4000mhz
Gigabyte P55-UD6
2x1gb Corsair Dominator PC12800 @ 1600mhz, 7-7-7-18
EVGA GTX 260 216sp @ 750/1500/1140
Corsair HD620w
Ultra 120 Original.
WD Raptor 36gb*


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 13, 2009)

damn.. these benches are really making me sell my 955 and go with another intel set... Can't wait to see how the Gskills do in this system... when just that little oc to 3.2ghz gives you a 13s 1m pI... Even on those sticks!

Very nice benches man, and love the look of the set up.


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 13, 2009)

Looks like i5 loves GPUs. Impressive scores.


24 phases of power sounds crazy.   

Maby it's the MB pumping up your GPU.  


Hope your PSU is up for this mission. I want to see you go 5GHZ.


----------



## FlanK3r (Sep 13, 2009)

cooooool !!


----------



## sno.lcn (Sep 17, 2009)

*System configuration for the following tests:

Core i5 750 @ 4100mhz
Gigabyte P55-UD6
2x2gb G.Skill Ripjaws PC16000 @ 2040mhz, 8-9-8-20 1T
EVGA GTX 260 216sp @ 750/1520/1140
Corsair HD620w
Ultra 120 Original
WD Raptor 36gb*


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 17, 2009)

all right, so how do you like the ripsaw???

looking good for a p55 i gotta say.


----------



## sno.lcn (Sep 17, 2009)

At right around $100, I can't see a reason everyone shouldn't run out and get a set


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 17, 2009)

sounds good.. Might have to go play with the new amd stuff and see.. everything based around $100. Even though your P55 benches are sweet!  Man.. gotta make up my mind.


----------



## sno.lcn (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm honestly having a lot more fun playing with this than I did with Phenom II.  Much more possibilities with these if you're not going subzero cooling (which I'll do with this next week)


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 17, 2009)

sno.lcn said:


> I'm honestly having a lot more fun playing with this than I did with Phenom II.  Much more possibilities with these if you're not going subzero cooling (which I'll do with this next week)



that's pretty cool. Yeah, from the look at everything it looks very promising for people with a budget.. I mean your doing everything on air and still getting 10s pi's and the benching so far have been sweet.. Even at 3.6ghz.

 I just got a 955be that sitting.. lol.


----------



## sno.lcn (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 17, 2009)

nice, sub 10's on pi... wait.. on 2100...  am I really reading timings right! that's some sweet ass ram!


----------



## sno.lcn (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm just getting started


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 17, 2009)

That's pretty good for the ram.. Nah, that's sweet for the price!

just wonder how it would do with a 775 board.. lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

hey man,

for some reason i CANNOT get any of the futuremark programs to work on my p55 setup.

i've tried win vista and win 7 and get the same problem on both.

any tips?


----------



## sno.lcn (Sep 29, 2009)

What's not working?  Are they crashing?


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 29, 2009)

/subscribed.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

none of the futuremark programs will run in win 7 64bit on my p55 GB mobo but everything works fine with the same setup on my x58.


----------



## miahallen (Sep 29, 2009)

sno.lcn said:


> Much more possibilities with these if you're not going subzero cooling (which I'll do with this next week)



Where's the results bro?


----------



## sno.lcn (Sep 29, 2009)

The F1EE is is arriving from Matt in a day or two.  First thing I'm doing is going after your gold cups


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 29, 2009)

Sno, excellent review so far; I'm excited to see all the P55's goodness!  

Can you(or someone else) explain Gigabyte's UD4/5/6 differences?  Do these differences hold true across their X58 boards as well?


----------



## sno.lcn (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking at Gigabyte's comparison page (pretty slick feature of their website) , the UD4 has only two pci-e slots, and lists up to 2200mhz for the RAM, where the UD5 and UD6 have 3 pci-e slots, and are spec'd up to 2600mhz for mem.  Then, the UD6 adds a 24 phase vrm and two extra RAM slots.

Here's the comparison link.


----------

